# Chris Michalek & Xeco getting the SCH BH 12-04-10



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

I was going through my camera today & found this video. Forgot all about it. Enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR25g6q6Ta4&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

I think that was like a week or two before he passed. That's where we took the stills of him! Boy is he missed!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

That dog's not going anywhere, get real.

Yes, Chris was a nice guy..but the legend is always larger than the reality.


----------



## Chad Brezina (Aug 10, 2010)

Good job! Xeco is a badass lol. I'm sure Faja is on her way up as well.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That dog's not going anywhere, get real.
> 
> Yes, Chris was a nice guy..but the legend is always larger than the reality.


 
Gerry, as Jeff always says - post your video of your first own trained dog doing BH and let us see if it's all that! Many of us that knew Chris personally don't appreciate your remarks. He trained with a very small group at private facility - not a big club - and did it all himself. So while it maybe was not a perfect run, I'm sure yours wasn't either.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It was sad to watch. Not talking about the dog, as that was sad, but just that he is not around for me to talk shit about his training. Then we lost Mike, and what the ****.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Laney, that looks like Doug Deacon on the field with him and while I can't be certain I think Jeremy is right about the timeframe that this was taken. I saw this post and purposely I reserved it to be the last post I read for the day. I remembered the day he posted about this and then I reflected back upon what Mike Scheiber had said to him about trailing under Doug Deacon.

Doug was up here last year and from that brief experience, I was able to relate to what Mike was talking about. I couldn't help myself and went back to look for the original post from Chris. For those interested, here it is:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/what-i-did-today-18195/


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicole - I was at the trial and compared to many of the dogs, Chris and Xeco actually had a pretty good run. His off lead was much better than his on as he never really worked him on lead - only when taking him for general walks where he was not expected to heel. The doberman on the other side of the field on it's long down kept creeping forward. It would actually crawl forward and was halfway to the owner before the end of the time. They did take the dogs off location for their heeling in public and down with distractions - to a local shopping center.

Chris suddenly passed away a couple weeks later, just prior to Christmas. It pretty much broke up the training group. Out of the original group only Jeremy and my friend remain. I go along to watch, but since I do not do schutzhund, I wind up taking pictures. My husband took several great shots of Chris at the trial which we printed and gave to his wife after his passing.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That dog's not going anywhere, get real.
> 
> Yes, Chris was a nice guy..but the legend is always larger than the reality.


Wow, really? The man passed away 6 months ago, Jeremy finds the video from his BH (where if you remember reading the original thread that Chris posted, he said Xico was flat on the leashed portion) but not only that, at this point it's more of a way to remember Chris, not to pick apart his training. Let's face it, he's not here to say "this is what I did wrong/went wrong" - so what the ****, over?


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Well said, Ashley. Thank you.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That dog's not going anywhere, get real.
> 
> Yes, Chris was a nice guy..but the legend is always larger than the reality.


What a butt head!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I believe that if you think someones doing something right you shouldn't wait until they pass to let them and others know it. 

I never said anything negative about Chris, just stated my opinion that the dog probably isn't going to be anything special.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Vice versatile shouldn't wait till they're gone to dis them. Xeco is continuing his training as a ppd for Chris' wife.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I find it more of a comfort that Gerry can and will be a pain in Chris's ass even months after his passing. It was the basis of their communication and it should be no different now.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I agree Will, I remember him as a pain in the ass. He was MY pain in the ass, and I will remember him for being that, and a really good harmonica player.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I believe that if you think someones doing something right you shouldn't wait until they pass to let them and others know it.
> 
> I never said anything negative about Chris, just stated my opinion that the dog probably isn't going to be anything special.


Totally agree, Chris and I spoke often and his dog and his training left much to be desired in terms of tracking. I said it publicly and too Chris. 

If he was here (RIP), he knows I would say it to him again. He was a great guy and to be honest, I miss alot of his conversations, whether I agreed with them or not, because for the most part they were about DOG TRAINING, something this board got away from in the last 6-10 months.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I believe that if you think someones doing something right you shouldn't wait until they pass to let them and others know it.
> 
> I never said anything negative about Chris, just stated my opinion that the dog probably isn't going to be anything special.


I agree with the first statement but I disagree with the second. Just curious on how you can tell the dog isn't going anywhere from watching a BH routine? I don't think it showed anything about biting, tracking, carjacking, anything to do with the other aspects of Sch or PP. If you want I will get video of Xeco working with us. Let me know what you want to see so you can make a fair evaluation of how far he can go. Chris was a ass at times & could treat some people like shit but one thing he was, was dedicated & it shows in Xeco. So I have no problem getting current video of Xeco working for you. What do you want to see?????



will fernandez said:


> I find it more of a comfort that Gerry can and will be a pain in Chris's ass even months after his passing. It was the basis of their communication and it should be no different now.





Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I agree Will, I remember him as a pain in the ass. He was MY pain in the ass, and I will remember him for being that, and a really good harmonica player.


;-) agree. I'm not one to make a saint out of someone after he dies. Me & Chris had our ups & downs but he was a friend. He treated each person differently & thats the way they remember him. Keep it real lol


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Jody Butler said:


> Totally agree, Chris and I spoke often and his dog and his training left much to be desired in terms of tracking. I said it publicly and too Chris.
> 
> If he was here (RIP), he knows I would say it to him again. He was a great guy and to be honest, I miss alot of his conversations, whether I agreed with them or not, because for the most part they were about DOG TRAINING, something this board got away from in the last 6-10 months.


lmao yeah I take back the tracking part. That damn dog won't track for the life of him. I remember Chris putting out green tripe & the dog hasn't ate in days & not giving a shit lol


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Nothing personal against Chris or his dog but I can make sure whatever training video I decide to post will be all that and a bag of chips. 

Post the trial videos, those are the ones that count.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> I agree with the first statement but I disagree with the second. Just curious on how you can tell the dog isn't going anywhere from watching a BH routine? I don't think it showed anything about biting, tracking, carjacking, anything to do with the other aspects of Sch or PP. If you want I will get video of Xeco working with us. Let me know what you want to see so you can make a fair evaluation of how far he can go. Chris was a ass at times & could treat some people like shit but one thing he was, was dedicated & it shows in Xeco. So I have no problem getting current video of Xeco working for you. What do you want to see?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where have you been??? He was posting video of his dog doing all that crap already, thats why I made the comment. His tracking especially, or what ever it was they were doing....

I don't think anyone ever said he wasn't dedicated.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> lmao yeah I take back the tracking part. That damn dog won't track for the life of him. I remember Chris putting out green tripe & the dog hasn't ate in days & not giving a shit lol


 
:lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand the motivation of the OP here, it can/may serve to stir up stuff folks would rather not, taking into consideration the nature of many on here. Chris was a popular and likeable character on here, I know I liked him.

Sometimes it is better to let sleeping dogs lay.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Nothing personal against Chris or his dog but I can make sure whatever training video I decide to post will be all that and a bag of chips.
> 
> Post the trial videos, those are the ones that count.


He died 2 weeks after he got the BH. Didn't have any other trials



Jody Butler said:


> Where have you been??? He was posting video of his dog doing all that crap already, thats why I made the comment. His tracking especially, or what ever it was they were doing....
> 
> I don't think anyone ever said he wasn't dedicated.....


I didn't know Chris posted alot of video on here. I'll go back & look ;-)

Not trying to defend Chris or even Xeco for that matter. I just assumed this was the first video Gerry saw of Xeco & came up with the conclusion X wasn't going anywhere off 1 BH routine. That would be kinda dumb ;-)


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> I'm not sure I understand the motivation of the OP here, it can/may serve to stir up stuff folks would rather not, taking into consideration the nature of many on here. Chris was a popular and likeable character on here, I know I liked him.
> 
> Sometimes it is better to let sleeping dogs lay.


wow lmfao
I posted a video I found in my camera of a buddy that people on here knew. Try not to read into shit that much lol


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> wow lmfao
> I posted a video I found in my camera of a buddy that people on here knew. Try not to read into shit that much lol


What a bloody idiot !

Having yourself a good laugh are you ?? It ain't me who is all emotional and defensive on this thread.

Take a break, move on, and train your dog!


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> I'm not sure I understand the motivation of the OP here, it can/may serve to stir up stuff folks would rather not, taking into consideration the nature of many on here. Chris was a popular and likeable character on here, I know I liked him.
> 
> Sometimes it is better to let sleeping dogs lay.





maggie fraser said:


> What a bloody idiot !
> 
> Having yourself a good laugh are you ?? It ain't me who is all emotional and defensive on this thread.
> 
> Take a break, move on, and train your dog!


Hahah I made a comment asking Gerry how he could make a determination that Xeco isn't going anywhere off 1 bh video. I could careless what anyone says about Chris. What am I going to do cyber punch you? lmao
You think I was up to something nefarious (look it up) by posting the video. You silly twat all I was doing was posting a video lol


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> You silly twat all I was doing was posting a video lol


No you didn't. You didn't just post a video.

You have absolutely zero class. 

Now go away and grow up !


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> No you didn't. You didn't just post a video.
> 
> You have absolutely zero class.
> 
> Now go away and grow up !


What else did I do??? never mind mags I don't wanna keep this shit going with you.
& go away?? wtf. hahaha but hey thanks for making the thread intresting I guess =D>


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> What else did I do??? never mind mags I don't wanna keep this shit going with you.
> & go away?? wtf. hahaha but hey thanks for making the thread intresting I guess =D>


Ask yourself this...

Do you feel better now ?


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Ask yourself this...
> 
> Do you feel better now ?


About posting the video? Yeah little bit. I know Ashley, Laney & Chad havent seen it sooooo yeah a little better.

Or about calling you a twat because thats gonna be a yes also sweetcheeks


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> About posting the video? Yeah little bit. I know Ashley, Laney & Chad havent seen it sooooo yeah a little better.
> 
> Or about calling you a twat because thats gonna be a yes also sweetcheeks


k :wink:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

jeremy anderson said:


> Or about calling you a twat because thats gonna be a yes also sweetcheeks


Not so respectful now are you ??


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

jeremy anderson said:


> About posting the video? Yeah little bit. I know Ashley, Laney & Chad havent seen it sooooo yeah a little better.
> 
> Or about calling you a twat because thats gonna be a yes also sweetcheeks


Exactly, I hadn't gotten to see the video. Chris called me that night after completing the BH and was so excited.

It brought up a nice memory of talking to him on the phone and hearing how excited he was that they passed, and the mistakes made.

Maggie, get a clue, you're being a douche.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Third that...after Jeremy and Ashley. I was there but is was a great memory


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Mickalik would ****ing LOVE this thread. I was glad you posted that video. WHo really cares if the dog was not doing that great, it was nice to see Chris walking around.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Mickalik would ****ing LOVE this thread. I was glad you posted that video. WHo really cares if the dog was not doing that great, it was nice to see Chris walking around.


Absolutely nice!


----------

